# MTD 14.5 hp intermittent starting problems



## JCW (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have model # 13AM675GO62 ( '98 ) 14.5hp that's having starting issues.

What happened is the motor would barely start to turn over, then - nothing. Turning key gave nothing. Then, it suddenly starts normally. It seems to point to a loose connection or safety switch issue.

Battery checks strong. Solenoid tested ok AFIAK ( voltage test gave 0 volts to solenoid when key was turned to start position).

Fuse checks good, I also checked the wiring from solenoid to starter and looked for any other broken wires. Everything looked good.

Ground connection is good.

I've heard these have issues with the safety switches. I haven't been able to check these because I do not know where they are located. Can't find them in the manual.

If anyone could help me locate the safety switches it would be greatly appreciated. Pics or any links to pics would be super helpful.


Thanks,

JCW


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum JCW, I am not familiar with the unit you have, so better left to the experts, of which there are many here.
Things you could check for; my little 96 Murray has a switch under the seat, one on the gear shift, and one on the clutch, I had a problem with the starter not working and it turned out to be a dirty connection on the gear shift safety switch. I just traced all the wires back til I found them.

good luck.

:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome My JD has a safety on the brake as well and sometimes it gets fussie


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most my MTD's just have seat switches and deck engagement switches - some have a saftey switch where the shift levers are ( to keep from mowing in reverse) .

How does the starter check out? If its starting to drag a bit and use too many volts when initially cranking might also be a place to look.

For kicks, also check how easy the motor turns over by hand- if its hard to turn by hand it could mean the valves need adjusting ( i take it its a OHV motor).


----------



## JCW (May 19, 2011)

I had to jump start (battery cable straight to starter) today. Engine would start but took a while. I'm not sure if this rules out a safety switch issue or not. Maybe starter is going bad? 

Engine is OHV type. This one has 3 safety switches. The reverse is just a metal tab to ground out if reverse is hit with the deck engaged.

I'd read online that the deck/clutch pedal switch on these are prone to problems due to physical deformation of some of the surrounding parts from constant or hard use of the clutch, which I tend to use a lot. I'm still not sure where the switch or contact point is located. It looks like I'll have to get underneath to gain access.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try running a jumper wire from the battery +,directly to the post, on the solenoid,that is fed from the ignition switch.If the engine turns normally,you have a bad ignition switch.If it still doen't turn normally,use a screwdriver to jump across the battery cable terminals on the solenoid(a push-button remote starter switch is better).if it still won't turn over normally,either the battery cables are bad,or the solenoid is.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Did it turn over quickly or slowly when you jumped the starter solenoid? The starter could be wearing out and need either a rebuild or replacement .

If the starter has vents in the bottom- it can be taken apart , cleaned and if needed , new contacts put in. I usually take an iffy one apart, clean the dust out and polish up the armature where the contacts ride, dab a grease in the end, make sure it turns smooth and put it back together- to hold the contacts out i use 4 small pieces of wire in an " L" shape to hold the contacts back.

Its worth a shot then paying $100 for a new starter.


----------



## JCW (May 19, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to jump straight off the solenoid yet. I jumpered from (+) battery directly to bolt on the side of starter and that was somewhat of a hard start but it managed to crank up. Probably be able to get to it again on Sunday.


----------



## JCW (May 19, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Try running a jumper wire from the battery +,directly to the post, on the solenoid,that is fed from the ignition switch.If the engine turns normally,you have a bad ignition switch.If it still doen't turn normally,use a screwdriver to jump across the battery cable terminals on the solenoid(a push-button remote starter switch is better).if it still won't turn over normally,either the battery cables are bad,or the solenoid is.




Engine will turn when battery + is jumpered to solenoid ignition switch post.

Curious thing was, before doing this I retested the solenoid by checking for voltage coming out of the solenoid on the ignition switch side as key is turned. Got zero volts out. I would've guessed the solenoid was bad. Also checked for voltage going to the ignition switch by unhooking the ignition switch feed wire that attaches to the solenoid. Got 12V there ok. Contacts are probably charred. May be worth popping open.

Any suggestions on best place to purchase a replacement switch?


Thanks again to everyone for their assistance!


----------

